

Simplifying the Development of Hadoop Applications - data_app
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2013/09/11/simplifying-the-deployment-of-hadoop-applications/

======
holymac
This is a very good article and I think it covers the general problem that
most Investors face: they want a Technology to work for them but they only
have a general idea of what the Software does.

Delivering a finished product that can actually be used is not something that
can be made overnight. And sometimes investors don~t have the patience.

------
coreodrive
great article. finally a developer centric company

